# Looking to buy a Road Bike



## kskeego (Mar 7, 2007)

I am looking to buy a road bike I have been riding mountain bikes for some time now and want to make the switch. I am looking at buying either a GTR series 2 for $780 at thebicycleoutlet.com or something from bikes direct. I want something with a double and comparable to the GTR is there anything on bikes direct that can compare for the price. I have ridden the GTR and the only thing I didn't like was the saddle. Does any one have any suggestions. I could use some help any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

*look for Mike...*

from BikesDirect to answer your question soon...he was very helpful with me and probably can tell you what is comparable to the GTR...good luck! Chris


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*just now posted*



kskeego said:


> I am looking to buy a road bike I have been riding mountain bikes for some time now and want to make the switch. I am looking at buying either a GTR series 2 for $780 at thebicycleoutlet.com or something from bikes direct. I want something with a double and comparable to the GTR is there anything on bikes direct that can compare for the price. I have ridden the GTR and the only thing I didn't like was the saddle. Does any one have any suggestions. I could use some help any advice would be appreciated.



Hi

thanks for your qyestion

we just got in and listed on bikesdirect 
2007 Motobecane Grand Sprint
ULTEGRA 20-speed
Amercian Classic Wheels
Ritchey bar, post, stem
FSA Carbon SLK crank
Carbon fork & rear stays - DB 7005 Aluminum frame

Retail value $2000 or up

Sale price $995

I think this is one of the best buys around today

mike


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*here is link*

https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/grand_sprint_carb07.htm


and it looks like this
EXCEPT we are shipping with SPD pedals and wheels upgraded to Acerican Classic


----------



## kskeego (Mar 7, 2007)

What are the big differences that would add the extra over $200 to price? I don’t see enough of a difference in the 2 bikes to justify the extra money. Could you help me out?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*diffrences*



kskeego said:


> What are the big differences that would add the extra over $200 to price? I don’t see enough of a difference in the 2 bikes to justify the extra money. Could you help me out?



if you mean between the Grand Sprint and the GTR 
Grand Sprint has a $450 carbon crank vs GTR $200 aluminum crank
Grand Sprint has a $500 set of Amercian Classic wheels vs GTR $200 set of Alex

the other items on the bikes are basicly the same; so Grand Sprint will be about 2 to 2.5 lbs lighter [ AC wheels are under 1600 grams; FSA SLK Carbon is way light than gossamer crank]

both are great deals
and way more equipment than you can get in a bike shop at under $1000


----------



## kskeego (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm not sure where I see the 2-2.5 lbs coming off between the bikes. Maybe more like 1 lb is all i could find. Where else is the weight savings on these bikes? I hoped on line and did a little looking and I couldn’t really find much. I'm sorry for being such a pain but I really want to get as much info as possible before I go and spend my hard earned money. Especially since I am going to get an ear full from my girlfriend when she finds out how much money I spent.


----------



## kskeego (Mar 7, 2007)

I forgot to ask what are the weights on the motobecane in the 54 and 56?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*wheels is most of it*



kskeego said:


> I'm not sure where I see the 2-2.5 lbs coming off between the bikes. Maybe more like 1 lb is all i could find. Where else is the weight savings on these bikes? I hoped on line and did a little looking and I couldn’t really find much. I'm sorry for being such a pain but I really want to get as much info as possible before I go and spend my hard earned money. Especially since I am going to get an ear full from my girlfriend when she finds out how much money I spent.



I think you will find there is over one lb saving in the wheels alone

Tires on the Moto are also very light - but tires get replaced sooner or later anyway

Crank is about 150 grams lighter too

So maybe it is about 1.5 lbs to 2 lbs lighter only

big difference is the wheels; bearings in the AC wheels are stainless stell precision from japan; top nocth

but as I said; both bikes are great deals

mike


----------

